# [Trouvée] [matériel] Achat carte wifi compatible Linux

## Saimoun

Bonjour,

J'aimerais acheter une carte wifi PCI, pas chère si possible, mais surtout qui possède un driver sous linux, ou au moins qui s'installe sans problèmes sous Linux.

Voilà, merci d'avance.

PS : je veux bien acheter sur Internet ou bien dans un magasin proche d'Evry (dans le 91 - Essone, au sud de Paris).

----------

## Legoboy

Normalement les dernières cartes Intel fonctionne sous Linux après quelques manipulation (malheureusement, j'ai eu des problèmes hardware purement lié à mon PC avec).

Broadcom, ça passe après installation du firmware.

Sinon Ratelink et Atheros sont connus pour bien fonctionner sous Linux.

Voila pour ce que j'en sais !  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Celle-ci par exemple est basée sur un chip ralink, donc il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes. (vu dans les commentaires)

----------

## kwenspc

Ça dépend ce que tu cherches à faire après. Si tu veux avoir tout le contrôle possible sur ta carte je conseillerais une carte à base de chip Atheros, ceci dit y en a de plus ou moins bien supporté, pour cela va voir le site du projet madwifi. Les drivers madwifi-ng sont une petite merveille: tu peux créer plusieurs instances de cartes wifi avec différentes config et ce sur une seul carte et au même moment.

----------

## Saimoun

Merci à tous  :Smile: 

Non kwenspc je veux simplement me connecter à Internet, pas faire de la bidouille ^^ 

J'ai pris la carte proposée par kernelsensei, en plus c'est sur ldlc, un site que je connais bien.

Voilà, je vous donne des retours dès que j'en ai.

----------

## CroK

Arf, je réponds un peu tard, perso je t'aurais conseillé le site MHZshop, livraison très rapide, beaucoup de chipsets Atheros, etc ...

----------

## geekounet

 *CroK wrote:*   

> Arf, je réponds un peu tard, perso je t'aurais conseillé le site MHZshop, livraison très rapide, beaucoup de chipsets Atheros, etc ...

 

Ouais ils sont pas mal, ou sinon acheter chez les vendeurs allemands via eBay, ya beaucoup plus de choix et c'est moins cher.  :Smile:  (je connais un bon vendeur pour les cartes minipci express, j'y ai acheté mon atheros actuelle, me MP si voulez en savoir plus, je vais pas faire de pub directe  :Razz: )

----------

## Saimoun

J'ai pris celle proposée par kernelsensei, elle marche nickel sous Windows (c'est déjà ça ^^), et je viens d'arriver à avoir Internet sous ma debian (après quelques heures de galère) avec un driver rt61 (et pas rt61pci ou encore moins rt2500 comme j'avais fait au début !) livré sur le site de Ralink.

En fait, j'ai plus ou moins suivi ce tuto : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wifi_ralink_rt61#sous_edgy_eft_6.10

Comment faudra-t-il que je fasse sous Gentoo (j'installe Gentoo à partir de ma debian), y'aura-t-il un driver rt61 (fonctionnel) livré avec ? Ou bien le rt61pci marchera-t-il ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Pour activer le module rt61 : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ralink_RT61

Et concernant le firmware, il a l'air d'être dans portage

```
* net-wireless/rt61-firmware

     Available versions:  (~)1.2

     Homepage:            http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html

     Description:         Firmware for Ralink rt61-based PCI/PCMCIA WiFi adapters (rt61pci module)

```

Ça devrait donc se passer sans trop de soucis.

----------

## Saimoun

Ok, merci, je verrai d'ici peu (même s'il me semble que le tuto du lien que tu m'a donné utilise rt61pci et pas rt61...).

Côté kernel, j'ai trouvé ça :

(dans le "make menuconfig") Device Drivers -> Network Device Support -> Wireless LAN -> Ralink Driver Support (j'ai mis en <M>) -> Ralink rt2501/rt61 (PCI/PCMCIA) Support (jai aussi mis en <M>).

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------

## Saimoun

Au cas où ça servirai à quelqu'un, je met ici ce que j'ai fait, vu que j'ai quand même un peu galéré avec le driver : 

La carte marche nickel sous Windows avec le CD fourni. Pour les distrib Linux, en gros il faut chercher le driver "non libre" (firmware) rt61 et ça marche.

Pour gentoo, j'ai fait ça :

1. cocher (=mettre en <M>) l'option du noyau Device Driver -> Network Device Support -> WIreless LAN -> Ralink Driver Support -> Ralink rt2501/rt61 (PCI/PCMCIA) Support

dans le make menuconfig

2. Installer l'e-build rt61-firmware

3. Surtout NE PAS mettre "rt61pci" dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (j'ai eu plein de bugs bizarre quand je l'ai fait), de toutes façon le module est chargé automatiquement au démarrage

4. C'est prêt ! Pour vérifier que ça fonctionne, faîtes un "ifconfig wlan0 up", s'il n'y a pas d'erreurs c'est que le driver marche.

5. Après, iwconfig wlan0 essid XXX, iwconfig wlan0 key XXX, puis dhcpcd (ou dhclient ou autre...) et ça marche  :Very Happy: 

En revanche, j'aimerais bien que par défaut au démarrage il me charge wlan0 avec le wifi, et non eth0... Mais je vais créer un nouveau topic pour ça.

----------

